# Soundkarte RealTek ALC888 fehlt manchmal 2.6.36*

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

der Sound funktioniert unter kde 4 immer, über phonon. Allerdings wird manchmal 

die Soundkarte nicht erkannt, so das bei vlc u.a. der Sound fehlt. Es gibt da keine Regel.

Meist funktioniert alles, manchmal auch nicht.

Soundchip	RealTek ALC888 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC

```
2.6.36-gentoo-r5
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # cat .config | grep SND | grep -v \#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L=m
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # cat /etc/conf.d/modules | grep -v \#

modules="ehci_hcd adt7473 forcedeth saa7134 loop asus_atk0110 i2c-nforce2 eeprom vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp acpi-cpufreq vhba rtc-cmos ieee1394 sbp2 eth1394 raw1394 coretemp adt7475 "

module_loop_args="max_loop=30"
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_realtek   253872  1 

snd_hda_intel          18456  6 

snd_hda_codec          56432  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4748  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                53360  4 saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15333  2 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5857  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

installiert sind

```
media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1

media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.23-r1
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Dec 2010 11:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlays/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcp dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr emboss emovix encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lirc mad matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline rtc sdl session shorten spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vcd vorbis x264 xanim xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="canon pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Heute funktioniert der Sound

```
flammenflitzer linux # lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_realtek   253872  1 

snd_hda_intel          18456  3 

snd_hda_codec          56432  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4748  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                53360  3 saa7134_alsa,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15333  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5857  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19450/soundkarte-realtek-alc888-fehlt-manchmal-2-6-36.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Keiner eine Idee? Habe 2 Videoabende mit Freunden angesetzt und jedes mal hat Sound nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Einfach mal panisch Kernelconfig:

```

CONFIG_SND=m

```

versuchen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mache ich mal. Bringt es etwas, wenn ich pulseaudio setze? Würde vlc auch bei dem alsaproblem Sound ausgeben? Bei den phonon basierten Playern funktioniert das ja.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mache ich mal. Bringt es etwas, wenn ich pulseaudio setze? Würde vlc auch bei dem alsaproblem Sound ausgeben? Bei den phonon basierten Playern funktioniert das ja.

 

naja, also wenn alsa nicht geht, geht pulseaudio auch nicht

alsa -> pulseaudio -> phonon

 *Quote:*   

> der Sound funktioniert unter kde 4 immer, über phonon. Allerdings wird manchmal 
> 
> die Soundkarte nicht erkannt, so das bei vlc u.a. der Sound fehlt. Es gibt da keine Regel. 
> 
> Meist funktioniert alles, manchmal auch nicht. 

 

es geht also bei phonon-Programmen immer und bei vlc nicht ?

bei vlc kannst du doch die Ausgabe-Quelle einstellen

Alsa oder Pulseaudio

soviel ich weiß hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem alten Rechner (der hatte wohl auch ALC888 oder ALC882)

das komische war, dass ab und zu der immer eine Meldung brachte, dass die Soundkarte nicht mehr vorhanden ist und danach nachgefragt hat, ob

sie von der Konfiguration entfernt werden sollte (Symptom)

eventuell hilft ja eine neuere KDE4-Version oder einen Bugreport zu schreiben ?

ich weiß jetzt leider gerade nicht, ob es KDE oder generell von der Hardware abhing - ich tippe auf eher auf ein spezifisches KDE4-Problem bzw. Phonon 

es kann auch sein, dass die Erkennungsroutine von Phonon das ganze verursacht - mehr kann ich dazu aber nicht sagen, da ich momentan Gnome vollzeit nutze ...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Einfach mal panisch Kernelconfig:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Bringt auch nichts.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit Kernel 2.6.37 und kde-base/phonon-kde-4.6.0 media-sound/phonon-4.4.4 media-sound/phonon-gstreamer-4.4.4 immer noch das gleiche Problem.

----------

## franzf

Was denn nun, ich dachte phonon geht immer?

Und vlc verwendet kein phonon. Es gibt für phonon ein vlc-Backend, da verwendet aber phonon den vlc.

Mit gstreamer hatte ich oft Probleme, phonon-xine hat immer funktioniert.

Du bootest aber schon immer den richtigen Kernel, und deine alsaconf passt auch?

Hast du qt-gui und qt-core mit glib-support gebaut? Mein Bugreport zu den beiden nicht korrekt gesetzten Abhängigkeiten interessiert scheinbar niemanden...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Quote:*   

> Du bootest aber schon immer den richtigen Kernel, und deine alsaconf passt auch? 

 Ja. Ist auch egal welches phonon-backend ich benutze. 

```
x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug exceptions glib iconv -optimized-qmake -pch -private-headers qt3support ssl"
```

```
x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0-r1  USE="accessibility (-aqua) cups dbus -debug -egl exceptions glib gtk mng nas nis -pch -private-headers qt3support raster tiff -trace xinerama"
```

----------

